# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Real Sust and D-Bol?

## BRANCHES

The sust are Organon. I believe the D's are Russian? At the bottom of the D-Bol packs is stamped 140502, then two characters I can't make out, then VI07. I assume the 140502 is the lot, and the VI07 is the expiry? Any help would be great! Oh the sust dosen't have thye green ring around the kneck of the vial, but the label won't come off. the lot for the sust is 83506 EXP. 5/06.

 :Hmmmm:

----------


## rioters

the sust looks funny to me
the / in mg/ml should touch the oval of the logo
but as far as i know the / not touching the oval indicates a fake
my call is fake tho
see this forum http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ighlight=83506
odd batch number should be 9xxxxx
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ighlight=83506
soz bud that sust is fake then :/

----------


## BRANCHES

The picture was taken with the Amp leaning back a bit, on a slant, so the level is not where it should be. I have heard alot about them with many varrying opinions.

----------


## rioters

ye i never said nething about the level 
see the pic ive attached to see what im talking about (enlarge to see)

----------


## rioters

should like like so
(this pic is blured cause i enlarged it)
again open the fullsize image to see
also note the batch numbers
as far as i know all sus should start with a 9xxxxxx
and not be 8xxxxxx

----------


## BRANCHES

"83506" are fakes? Wish I could confirm with the company. Would make it much easier....Not going to walk down that road though hahahaha

----------


## BRANCHES

any word on the D-bol?

----------


## blaat

fake 

lot should always start with a 9

----------


## nomore1324

yea man the sust just does not look right man, i had some that looked exactly like that man and they were bunk man, i hate to say it but egyptian sust is very often faked, i can tell from the pic cuz im not a pro on this shit... but you should

----------


## BRANCHES

Yeah I am going to F***ing snap. When I lived in a bigger city, getting legit gear was never a problem for me.

----------


## toolman

Sust is definately fake. As pointed out, the / does not touch the logo, batch number is wrong and the font is not right.

----------


## Geriguy

yes, sust is fake for sure

----------


## BRANCHES

Thanks for the info on the sust. Now, can anyone tell me about the D's?

----------


## shrpskn

The tabs in the blister pack look like russian dbol .

----------


## shrpskn

And after looking at your sustanon pic. I would say that it is definitely a counterfeit, but as for the dbol it looks like legit russian dbol. I wonder though, if they came from same place, why they would hook you up with some counterfeit sust., but legit dbol????  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Pensilneck

Russian Dbolls look strange to me, I have seen only these kind of Russian Dbolls from Akrihin=Akpuxuh.

----------


## Titan1

> Russian Dbolls look strange to me, I have seen only these kind of Russian Dbolls from Akrihin=Akpuxuh.


they are the same dont you see it?

----------


## Pensilneck

> they are the same dont you see it?


Hey bro, you have to change your glasses and take a new look  :Wink: 
From below is picture what BRANCHES posted, can`t you see the difference?
They might be real, but like I said, never seen that kind of Russina Dbolls before. 
Seems like there are new style in Akpuxuh fritnings, but old style for other fritnings and texts dispose....

----------


## Tyree33

Screw the packaging about the dbols. Manufacturer's change their labels/packaging etc. all the time. EX. British Dragaon just changed their EQ tops from red to blue. When I got my latest goods, I almost flipped, seeing blue tops on my vials. But then I talked w/ my source and checked BD's web site and found out that they had indeed changed the color of their tops for all of their injectables. Why sweat something so meaningless? I'm concerned about my health just like the rest of yall but c'mon fellas. Your gonna make the guy limp; U know that feeling when U get your goods and they're legit=pure euphoria. Hell I get a boner even thinking about it. Anyhoo i've had a few beers after a great steak dinner and I'm rambling. But take my point straight-up it won't kill ya. P-out

----------


## BRANCHES

> Screw the packaging about the dbols. Manufacturer's change their labels/packaging etc. all the time. EX. British Dragaon just changed their EQ tops from red to blue. When I got my latest goods, I almost flipped, seeing blue tops on my vials. But then I talked w/ my source and checked BD's web site and found out that they had indeed changed the color of their tops for all of their injectables. Why sweat something so meaningless? I'm concerned about my health just like the rest of yall but c'mon fellas. Your gonna make the guy limp; U know that feeling when U get your goods and they're legit=pure euphoria. Hell I get a boner even thinking about it. Anyhoo i've had a few beers after a great steak dinner and I'm rambling. But take my point straight-up it won't kill ya. P-out


Yeah the D's are real.....The are workin good. Thanks everyone. I got some new sust and they are legit too.

----------

